# 1971 M.O.D. Watches



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Hi all...noob here in need of some advice if poss please.

I'm wanting to kick off my watch collection with a birth-year military piece. For some reason i'm drawn to Hamilton's. i saw a few Hamilton W10's go on evilbay recently...within my budget, but unfortunately they were 1973 models and therefore 2 years too late for my birth-year (1971).

I did some research, and it seems the Hamilton model in '71 was produced in the same quantities as rocking-horse doo-doo. I think that kinda kicks my idea in the nuts, so i'll need an alternative. From what i can tell CWC didn't come into existance til '72. Anyone able to recommend a manufacturer that produced MOD watches in '71 to keep my eyes peeled for.

thanks


----------

